# Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread*

Click Here for the Full Review

The bottom line is the Rumba 12 represents an extraordinary value. For those looking at a small acoustic suspension subwoofer this one should be at the top of your list. The output is clear, articulate, deep and powerful. It's all wrapped up in a nicely designed and styled enclosure that feels as though it was hewn from a piece of granite. With support that's second to none -- along with an amazing price/performance ratio -- the few flaws it does have are pretty easy to overlook.

Click Here for the Full Review


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Measurements*

In an effort to include objective information in my reviews I bought an XTZ Room Analyzer Pro about 2 months ago. Personal constraints meant I just wasn't able to carve out enough time to learn how to properly use the thing. I finally made some time tonight, so I began to take a few measurements. The Rumba 12 was one of the first units I tried it on. I decided to post what I got in this thread, in the hopes people viewing it would find them of value.

I pointed the mic directly at the center of the driver, exactly 1 meter away. The subwoofer itself was 1.5 feet from the nearest wall. The room is carpeted. I disabled the PEQ, so no boost or cut was used. The XTZ software has a meter which denotes clipping so all tests were run up to clipping, then the gain was turned down to just below that point. You only have preconfigured tones you can send out, so the possibilities aren't endless, which is why you'll see gaps between the frequencies. I started at the lowest -- 10Hz -- and stopped at 125Hz, even though I could have gone to 250Hz. 125Hz seemed like a reasonable ceiling to me though, so I'll probably stick to that in the future as well.

Here are the numbers I got:

10Hz - 86dB
12.5Hz - 91dB
16Hz - 97dB
20Hz - 98dB
25Hz - 106dB
31.5Hz - 109dB
40Hz - 110dB
50Hz - 107dB
63Hz - 114dB
80Hz - 116dB
100Hz - 109dB
125Hz - 105dB

I'm not a pro at this yet, so YMMV, but I did run them several times and they were virtually identical on each pass, so they should be pretty close at least.

One fairly significant thing I observed while running this test was that the driver made no mechanic sounds whatsoever -- in other words, it didn't bottom out -- indicating the motor was designed properly. With the amount of excursion the driver was producing from 25Hz down that's no small feat either.


----------



## jw00dy (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Measurements*

I have been looking at this sub for a few weeks now. Thank you for your review.

I really want to get 2 subs for my setup (50/50 HT/Music). I have been saving for a while now for a pair of Rythmik subs, which I'm pretty sure are very nice. However, this thing just pulls at me. I am thinking about getting one and if I don't like it just using it for my office system.

What I like (what sells to me) is the build quality of the driver and the "Made in the USA" (unless I understood that incorrectly).

I can get two of these for what one of the Rythmiks will cost me.

Anyone know if he has any plans for a 15" sub?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Measurements*



jw00dy said:


> I have been looking at this sub for a few weeks now. Thank you for your review.


You're welcome. I hope you found some value from it.




jw00dy said:


> What I like (what sells to me) is the build quality of the driver and the "Made in the USA" (unless I understood that incorrectly).


You understood that correctly; the Rumba 12 is designed and built in the USA. The cabinet, driver and amp are all from companies right here in this country.




jw00dy said:


> Anyone know if he has any plans for a 15" sub?


I could probably answer that question myself, but I'll let Murrel handle it himself. I know he watches the forum threads, so he'll more then likely chime in.


----------



## Murrel (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Measurements*

Hello jw00dy!

First thanks for your interest in the Rumba! I am usually available 8am to 8pm MST to answer any questions you might have.

Yes made in the USA is correct. I have had many quotes on the cabinet, driver and amp from the east. All would put a lot more money in my pocket or so it seems. This is just not how I like to do things. The shop that builds the amps are friends of mine (15 plus years). They are here in Longmont, Colorado, the cabinet shop is located just up the road in Loveland, Colorado. And all new drivers are hand built in Washington State. All of these suppliers have become not just partners but friends. They care about the product they send to me. This is a expensive but very good thing. I love having the security of knowing if something is wrong......they are just up the road from me or just a phone call away. 

As far as a 15" sub.....well it has been discussed but is no where even on the drawing board. I am finishing up the "Calypso 88" right now. It is a twin 8 500 watt ported sub. I should have the first finished cabinets in the next couple of weeks. So as soon as I am happy with that sub I will look at expanding the line up of subs.


Have a great Memorial Day!
Murrel 











jw00dy said:


> I have been looking at this sub for a few weeks now. Thank you for your review.
> 
> I really want to get 2 subs for my setup (50/50 HT/Music). I have been saving for a while now for a pair of Rythmik subs, which I'm pretty sure are very nice. However, this thing just pulls at me. I am thinking about getting one and if I don't like it just using it for my office system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Murrel (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Measurements*

I wanted to thank everyone for the HUGE demand and interest in the Rumba 12! I appreciate it.

I will have subs back in stock later this week! All of the amps and drivers have been tested. The cabinets were painted last week and I am just waiting for them to harden.

I am also excited to have two of the Calypso 88 subs in house this week. This is a very cool little ported, twin eight driver, 500 watt sub. I need a couple of weeks to do some final testing just to make sure it performs like the proto types. 
Look for more information on this little gem in the near future.


Thank you
Murrel


----------



## Murrel (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12 Subwoofer Review*

Installation of the T-Nuts to hold the driver in place (on cabinets that were already finished) is successful! From here on out all Rumba's will have the T-Nuts.

I will picking up some of the cabinets this afternoon! Let the sub building begin! Now that I have all of the pieces I will open up the ordering later tonight!

Thank you all for being patient!

Murrel


----------



## Murrel (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12 Subwoofer Review*

As of now I am suspending Simply Sound Audio for the remainder of the year (2012).

I am not closing the company and I am still available for any questions or concerns you may have.

E-mail would be best as I will have periods of time (two weeks in October and two weeks in November) that I will phisically not be able to speak.

If all goes well in October and November I should start building subs again early next year.



Thank You,

Murrel J Gray

Owner Simply Sound Audio LLC


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12 Subwoofer Review*



Murrel said:


> E-mail would be best as I will have periods of time (two weeks in October and two weeks in November) that I will phisically not be able to speak.


Get well soon my friend. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help you.


----------



## jw00dy (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12 Subwoofer Review*

I hope everything goes well. Good luck. We'll see you on the flip side.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12 Subwoofer Review*

Best of luck to you Murrel!


----------

